# Fred loose in the house.........



## shoneyboy (May 25, 2013)

I found this Armadillo this morning on Craigslist and paid $20 buck for him. he's stuffed…….But my doesn’t know that yet!!! I’m going to put him in the bathroom before she comes in from work ……Just to see what she says……..By the way my kids and I named him Fred….. 













DSCN8235.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ May 25, 2013






You do know that this may be my last post depending how she takes this........         Mu-Ha-Ha-Ha..........


----------



## deuce (May 25, 2013)

That is awesome! I can think of many ways Fred can be used to upset the Wife!! I hope this is not your last post, but just in case, feel free to leave me that in your will and he will be put to good use!


----------



## s2k9k (May 25, 2013)

Yeaaaa I think you will be in big trouble SB!!!


----------



## foamheart (May 25, 2013)

ROFLMAO!!! You know your name is going to be mud with her and on a long weekend.

Shame ya can't make her think you smoked it.


----------



## ironchefkitchen (May 26, 2013)

LoL hope you enjoy the couch


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 26, 2013)

Pray she doesn't put that where the Sun don't shine...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





IF IT WORKS AND YOU ARE STILL ALIVE, _PLEASE_ TELL US THE STORY,WITH ALL THE DETAILS...


----------



## boykjo (May 26, 2013)

Awesome Mike......


----------



## woodcutter (May 26, 2013)




----------



## aeroforce100 (May 26, 2013)

Playing TAPS in my mind for you.


----------



## davidhef88 (May 26, 2013)

I know how well that would go over in my house, I wish you luck.


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2013)

SB, morning..... I hope you live thru this.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....     Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 26, 2013)

My wife ------ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No more Fred or bathroom floor.


----------



## foamheart (May 26, 2013)

You note he has not been heard from since...............

I noticed he was Denham Springs, his wife probably told him to clean his kills before bringing them in the house.


----------



## shoneyboy (May 27, 2013)

I’m here and still alive
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, I had to work today, so I had to pack 3 days of fun into 2 days
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





…….. So as far as introducing Fred to the wife, here is how it went
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





…..She had to work Saturday morning, so once I picked him up the old gears starting smoking
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





….and I decided to go ahead with putting him in the bathroom…..Every day when she gets in from work she had to “wash her hands” and I thought this would be the perfect opportunity for the two of them to meet
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





……I was going to tape it, but I didn’t know what else may be going on in their so I did not…….but now, I wish I would have 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!  I put Fred in our bathroom, next to the shower and the cloths basket…..

Now if you can picture this, she walked in the bathroom to wash her hands, stood about 1ft from him and never saw him, once she was done drying them, the door closed….so no taping was a good idea…… I’m in the bedroom waiting to see what happens
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





…....and all of a sudden I here this “
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!” and the door flies open as she runs out with her pants around her ankles. She had this expression on her face like a big rat ran up her leg
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





……….. I fell off the bed laughing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!! At least I thought it was funny…….She did not
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!! She was NOT happy nor did she think Fred was as nearly as cool as the kids and I do
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. She was kind of like the wife of the guy I bought him from…….You are not  keeping that ugly thing in “MY HOUSE”
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ………

So just to aggravate the situation, I posted  pictures on Facebook, stating that he was our new family pet, well about that time her friends/family had to chime in and started call/text 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 saying how disgusting he is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and that she should not allow me to have a wild animal in the house or as a pet……..This went on and on, she spent several hours explaining that he was stuffed, but they did not believe her, because “he was eating in the picture” and “why would someone feed a stuffed animal?” All I did was laugh
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!! So to say the least, I survived the weekend, I packed 3 days of laughing into 1 day and had fun while doing it......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!! ShoneyBoy


----------



## s2k9k (May 27, 2013)

That's Awesome!!!


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2013)

Glad you made it out alive. LOL.......


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2013)

SB, you are gusty..... If I did that......    ???????????


----------



## onewondershow (May 27, 2013)

HAHAHAHA I'd totally do this to my wife. I have played quite a few pranks on her over the years. Nothing crazy or mean like the ones on you tube. I have done the old jam on the breaks and scream while she's sleeping in the car so she thinks we are about to crash. She's also very afraid of spiders, so over the years I've hidden 1 here or there waiting for her. Maybe 2 years after we started dating my mother took a nasty fall and when my wife asked what happened I told her the horrible story of how my mother was mugged just for her to go to my mom and start saying what a terrible ordeal it must have been. ha ha you should have seen the look on her face when my mom told her it was only a slip and fall and was looking at her like she was crazy.


----------



## eman (May 30, 2013)

Boy, i have met your wife. You are a lucky man she did not whup your butt . Great gag by the way!!!


----------



## ironchefkitchen (May 30, 2013)

Great reaction, I take it Fred is going to be still looking for a home for quite some time


----------



## woodcutter (May 31, 2013)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2013)

Hilarious . A Classic.


----------



## jim p (May 31, 2013)

Nothing better than messing with the wife.  Good to keep her on her toes.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 4, 2013)

Shoneyboy-that was a hoot. 

I have a buddy in Texas that used to post up pictures of himself and his stuffed 9-banded armadillo. I made the major mistake of telling Rusty how much I enjoyed seeing "Armando" and thought it would be fun to have a stuffed 'dillo of my own. 

He wasn't sure how to go about sending a 'dillo through the mail, Fedup or OOPS so he told me that his brother was a long-haul trucker that drove between Huston, Tx and Boise, Id and passed through Salt Lake City all the time and would be bringing me my own 'dillo to enjoy.

Imagine my surprise when I heard a knock on the door to find Rusty's brother standing on my porch with a small animal carrier! He hand me the crate and an envelope; said "good-bye" and drove off.

Inside the crate was a small live 'dillo about a year old and in the envelope were the step by steps to go about stuffing it when it died or I got around to killing it~whichever came first.

Luckily for me I have another friend that does animal education programs for Elementry schools so I donated the young 'dillo to Pete's program. That 'dillo died about 4 years ago and was buried next to his favorite ant hill. Even thought I gave Pete the instuctions to stuff the 'dillo, he couldn't bring himself to doing that to his little armoured buddy.

Thanks for the stroll down memory lane, Shoney!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 4, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Shoneyboy-that was a hoot.
> 
> I have a buddy in Texas that used to post up pictures of himself and his stuffed 9-banded armadillo. I made the major mistake of telling Rusty how much I enjoyed seeing "Armando" and thought it would be fun to have a stuffed 'dillo of my own.
> 
> ...


----------

